# Mounting Studs Broken on Fisher Intensifier Lights



## nhasenfus69 (Nov 11, 2012)

So my plow lights broke (had replacement Meyers lights hard wired on my Fisher 8ft HD plow) and I just got a pair of Fisher Intensifier lights from a friend, that work great but three of the four mounting studs are broken. Does anyone have any ideas on how to mount these? I was thinking of maybe grinding down the broken studs and drilling a hole in the middle to mount them with.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Those are big lights, I think you will want two studs or bolts to keep them steady


----------



## nhasenfus69 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think it would be ideal to have two studs, I was just looking for some ideas on how to mount them.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Haven't looked at one up close in a couple years. Have a pic?


----------



## nhasenfus69 (Nov 11, 2012)

here is a link to what they look like, but I do not have a picture of my broken ones. Three of four mounting studs are broken so there is no threading on bolts.

http://www.centralparts.com/ProductDetails17427.aspx


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Does the bottom look like the old western lights? Metal plate and a bulge underneath?


----------



## nhasenfus69 (Nov 11, 2012)

No the bottom is flat


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

u should be able to drill the rivets out and ppput new studs or carridge bolts in and put it back together with samll bolts


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Morrissey....! How come you didn't tell me they break studs??? I hadn't heard about that yet... Just the backs falling off and to get the ones with three screws.. Anything that can be done to prevent broken lights??


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i have never seen them break before


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

they have to get realy roted and u still can always get them off with heat with out breaking them


----------



## nhasenfus69 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not sure how they broke but I got them this way. Thank you for the good ideas though


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

there are 6 rivets drill them out pput new studs and small bolts to hold it together and u will be fine


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Agreed. Use ss hardware when reinstalling


----------



## nhasenfus69 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Am I missing something here? I have a set of original DD by Grote lights. When I went to drill out the rivets, 3 of the 6 rivets would not fall out/down. It appears that the headlight reflector 'bucket' is blocking them, but even if they did come down I don't think there is a way to get bolts back in there to reassemble because of that bucket too. It doesn't appear that is removable - is it? I didn't feel comfortable putting it back together as it would only be supported on one side and felt it was asking for a cracked base at the worst time.

Thanks!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Post up a pic


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

These are the newer style with 3 screws on the back, BTW.

I can't take a pic until this evening, so hopefully I can explain with this pic I hijacked off the HID thread (flipped so mounting plate is on top) combined with Morrissey's pic above.



The red arrow shows the huge reflector for the headlight. The blue lines are an approximation of where 2 of the 3 rivets are that I ground the head off but the remainder of the pin is still in there and I couldn't get it out with a nail set and a hammer (didn't really pound it for fear of breaking the plastic). But, even if I get them out, I can't see or feel access to those holes to get a new bolt into anyway (the reflector takes up that whole space). That would leave that half of the light without attachment between the base mounting bracket and the rest of the assembly which can't be right. :realmad:

Based on the notes I saw on the CPW site, it says:
Lens is adhesive bonded to the reflector and the reflector is adhesive bonded to the housing, sealing out water that could potentially freeze and damage the assembly.

So I'm at a loss of how you guys were able to replace all 6 rivets with bolts :crying:


----------



## EJLandscaping (Oct 31, 2013)

I am in the same boat. Kept refreshing last night in hopes to find an answer but there wasn't any response to your question. I drilled the rivets out, sandblasted and painted the old hardware and replaced the broken studs with SS carriage bolts. Now that I am ready to put it back together I realized:

1. There is no room for nits and bolts due to the fact that the light inside the housing is right up against the bottom where the nut would go. Even if I were lucky enough to get a nut on there would be no way to tighten it.

2. There aren't any stores that carry rivets 3/4" long in order to re-rivet it back together.


I bought the plow used from a reputable guy on this site. I wish I would have never touched the lights. When I saw this thread I went forward with taking them off because the bolts were so rusted that the threads were gone. Man, I am pissed. I have a funny feeling I will have to buy new lights now. I bet there $1000 to replace.


SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!!!
thanks in advance


----------



## EJLandscaping (Oct 31, 2013)

Pic incoming


----------



## EJLandscaping (Oct 31, 2013)

There we go.....The picture shows the 3 holes I can get nuts in the other three are buried under the inner light assembly. There about 1/8"-1/4" space between.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hoping somebody answers... it has been done by more than one person. 

FYI a new set is about $300.


----------



## EJLandscaping (Oct 31, 2013)

JFon101231;1658629 said:


> Hoping somebody answers... it has been done by more than one person.
> 
> FYI a new set is about $300.


Just called too. $300 isnt too bad but sometimes labor is better than paying $. Just found some rivets from and old customer that are over .5". I will let you know if they work.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hmm, for that to work for me I'd have to somehow get the rest of the rivets out from those 3 holes too...

I started a new thread in the Fisher section at link below, so think we should move any further discussion there:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1659024


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I had one of the three studs break on mine.I ended up going and getting a bolt with the same thread. I ground down the broken stud so it was flat and welded a new stud on.That was 6 years ago it the light is fine never shakes or moves way easier then drilling rivets out.Word of advice next time mask the lights and bolts off clean them up and spray paint them gold


----------

